# 35 horses killed at Ga. farm for show horses



## Emilyyu (May 15, 2013)

35 horses were killed when fire swept through their stables at a business that raises show horses in northwest Georgia.Georgia fire marshal spokesman Glenn Allen says the blaze happened Thursday at Happy Valley Farms in Rossville, just south of the Georgia-Tennessee line.He says damage was estimated at up to $6 million because of the value of the horses that perished. Allen described them as show horses, and said that some were valued as high as $250,000.Allen says two stables and a storage facility were destroyed.The cause was still under investigation Friday afternoon.Trainer Daniel Jenner says the structure was engulfed within 20 minutes.
35 horses killed at Ga. farm for show horses - Business | NBC News


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Emilyyu said:


> 35 horses were killed when fire swept through their stables at a business that raises show horses in northwest Georgia.Georgia fire marshal spokesman Glenn Allen says the blaze happened Thursday at Happy Valley Farms in Rossville, just south of the Georgia-Tennessee line.*He says damage was estimated at up to $6 million because of the value of the horses that perished*. Allen described them as show horses, and said that some were valued as high as $250,000.Allen says two stables and a storage facility were destroyed.The cause was still under investigation Friday afternoon.Trainer Daniel Jenner says the structure was engulfed within 20 minutes.
> 35 horses killed at Ga. farm for show horses - Business | NBC News


What a terrible thing to happen - and how desperately sad that the horses are mentioned only because they were worth so much money. Not a word about the pain and terror they must have suffered. 
Tragic in all respects.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

lostbear said:


> What a terrible thing to happen - and how desperately sad that the horses are mentioned only because they were worth so much money. Not a word about the pain and terror they must have suffered.
> Tragic in all respects.


I thought exactly the same
Poor Horses.
R.I.P and run freely at Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

exactly my thoughts here too.


----------



## Emilyyu (May 15, 2013)

Nowadays, many people tend to care about only the commercial value of animals, even the reporter of this news did not look at this tragic thing with a benevolent heart. How tragic the current society.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Money seems to come before everything else today, poor horses, RIP


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Those poor horses..& all the other animals and wildlife caught up in this catastrophe


----------

